# 

## Niezapominajka8787

Dzień dobry  :smile: 

Jestem na samym początku drogi do budowy własnego domu. Chcę zbudować mały domek, ok. 40 m. Bardzo podoba mi się ten projekt:
https://projekty.muratordom.pl/proje...um&c=53#koszty

Chciałabym poznać opinie ekspertów i osób, które mają takie praktyczne doświadczenie - jaki jest REALNY koszt budowy takiego domu? Chodzi mi o stan do zamieszkania, tzn. że w łazience jest już "podłączona" toaleta, umywalka, itd. Tak samo zlew w aneksie kuchennym. 

Meble mamy - łóżko, szafę, szafki, stolik, krzesła - część z tego co mamy na pewno będzie w porządku do kuchni i do sypialni. Sprzęty AGD też mamy. Także kosztów zakupu sprzętów i mebli nie chcę liczyć.

Z jakimi wydatkami dot. wywozu nieczystości i ogrzewania trzeba się liczyć (rocznie)? Na pewno nie chcemy ogrzewania gazowego (względy osobiste - tragedia zw. z wybuchem gazu w bliskiej rodzinie).

Czy nasze oszczędności 100 tys zł są kwotą, w której mamy szansę się zmieścić?



EDYCJA:
Dodam, że mamy już działkę, jest na niej woda, prąd... Sąsiedzi z obu stron.

----------


## Elfir

W tak małym domu sens ma tylko ogrzewanie elektryczne niecentralne. Z tym, że zgodnie z obecnymi przepisami pewnie niemożliwe oficjalnie (za słaby współczynnik energii odnawialnej) do zamontowania.

----------


## Niezapominajka8787

Interesują nas tylko legalne rozwiązania  :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

Na papierze wszystko może być legalne  :wink:

----------


## Niezapominajka8787

Ale my chcemy, żeby było legalnie i na papierze i w rzeczywistości  :smile:  Takie mamy podejście do życia  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

To wyjdzie dużo drożej - bo trzeba byłoby montować solary lub fotowoltaikę i cały sens budowania tanio upada.

----------


## Niezapominajka8787

To są jedyne możliwości ogrzewania?
A po prostu ekogroszek? Lub coś podobnego?

----------


## Kemotxb

> Ale my chcemy, żeby było legalnie i na papierze i w rzeczywistości  Takie mamy podejście do życia


Nie da się. WT 2021 to pic na wodę fotomontaż, koszt budowy domu, jego wyposażenie w ogrzewanie, ocieplenie i technika budowy przerośnie możliwości Inwestorów którzy chcą budować taniej. Trzeba będzie kombinować, inaczej ostatnią złotówkę wydasz na styropian, albo pompe ciepła.

----------


## Niezapominajka8787

No to najwyżej kupimy mieszkanie  :wink:  Działka i tak jest darowizną, więc możemy ją sprzedać...

Nie chcemy żadnego kombinowania. Nie napisałam też, że chcemy budować jak najtaniej. Powierzchnia (zakładana powierzchnia domku) wynika z minimalistycznego stylu życia. Jeżeli do tej pory dobrze nam było na 20m w kawalerce, to po co nam ogromny dom. I tak wiele czasu spędzamy w podróżach  :smile: 

A tak z ciekawości - czym są ogrzewane całoroczne domki holenderskie? Da się w ogóle w tym mieszkać cały rok? Bo może to jest dla nas lepsze rozwiązanie...

Nie mamy żadnej nienawiści do procedur urzędowych - jeżeli trzeba będzie domek zgłosić - niezależnie od tego czy będzie miał "do" tych magicznych 35m czy też powyżej, to zapłacimy co trzeba, weźmiemy pozwolenie, itd.

----------


## Kemotxb

Cieszy takie podejście do życia. Też bym tak chciał  :wink: . Cokolwiek byś nie zrobiła wyjdzie Ci uszami. Mały domek jest fajny, ale 40 mkw w domu to o połowę za mało. Dom daje więcej możliwości ale też wymaga więcej niż mieszkanie. Mieszkanie kupujesz sprzedajesz i luz, z domem już tak nie jest bo z budową zawsze wiąże się część życia liczona w latach a to mocno wplata się w życie. Mieszkanie sprzedaje się ot tak ... z domem już tak łatwo nie jest, po prostu szkoda sprzedawać. Dom traktujesz jak coś co zaplanowałaś, przemyślałaś, takie urzeczywistnienie fantazji, a tego się nie porzuca ot tak. Podróże kiedyś się skończą i będziesz chciała kapcie, herbatę, łóżko i spokój ... a to daje dom, nie mieszkanie. W naszym klimacie ciężko się wstrzelić z czymś pasującym,  zmienność pogody nie pozwala na takie domy lekkiej budowy. Zima i jesień potrafi trwać 8 miesięcy, w lipcu mamy 8 stopni, w grudniu 15, mamy ulewne deszcze, upały nie do zniesienia, silne wiatry, potężne i gwałtowne burze i coraz częściej tornada, a dom ma chronić właśnie przed tymi zjawiskami.

----------


## Niezapominajka8787

Jestem bardzo ciekawa jak taki domek holenderski sprawdza się w praktyce. Kiedy np. są takie wichury, że w wiosce, gdzie mieszka mój dziadek, sąsiad stracił połowę dachu  :roll eyes:  Co się wtedy dzieje z domkiem holenderskim... Czy w ogóle przetrwa? Albo mróz -20? Upał? Jaką temperaturę wtedy odczuwa się wewnątrz?

Na szczęście w ogóle nie jesteśmy sentymentalni i przywiązanie do domu (budynku) to ostatnie, o co się podejrzewamy  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> To są jedyne możliwości ogrzewania?
> A po prostu ekogroszek? Lub coś podobnego?


Przecież do ekogroszku musisz mieć kotłownię i skład opału. Powierzchnia kotłowni buduje się za darmo? Komin za darmo?
I kto napali w piecu i będzie go nadzorował, kiedy postanowicie w okresie grzewczym sobie pojechać na wakacje?

Jeżeli cena nie gra roli, to fotowoltaika + grzanie prądem lub pompa ciepła.

Mały dom faktycznie szybciej się nagrzeje, zwłaszcza w lekkiej technologii. Wówczas przydała by się klimatyzacja. 
Im grubsza warstwa ocieplenia + zacienione latem okna tym wolniej się wnętrze nagrzeje.

Możecie mieć problem ze sprzedażą niestandardowego domu. Domy najczęściej kupują rodziny z dziećmi, więc dwie sypialnie to minimum czego się szuka na rynku nieruchomości. Chyba, że działka w atrakcyjnym miejscu, w mieście.

----------


## Nurek_

> Nie da się. WT 2021 to pic na wodę fotomontaż, koszt budowy domu, jego wyposażenie w ogrzewanie, ocieplenie i technika budowy przerośnie możliwości Inwestorów którzy chcą budować taniej. Trzeba będzie kombinować, inaczej ostatnią złotówkę wydasz na styropian, albo pompe ciepła.


Nie przesadzałbym - przy takim małym domku parę cm styropianu więcej olbrzymich kosztów nie zrobi. Zresztą przy większym tez, sam buduję dom który spełnia a nawet przekracza WT2021 i różnica między moim a standardowym to parę tys zł.




> No to najwyżej kupimy mieszkanie  Działka i tak jest darowizną, więc możemy ją sprzedać...
> 
> Nie chcemy żadnego kombinowania. Nie napisałam też, że chcemy budować jak najtaniej. Powierzchnia (zakładana powierzchnia domku) wynika z minimalistycznego stylu życia. Jeżeli do tej pory dobrze nam było na 20m w kawalerce, to po co nam ogromny dom. I tak wiele czasu spędzamy w podróżach 
> 
> Nie mamy żadnej nienawiści do procedur urzędowych - jeżeli trzeba będzie domek zgłosić - niezależnie od tego czy będzie miał "do" tych magicznych 35m czy też powyżej, to zapłacimy co trzeba, weźmiemy pozwolenie, itd.


Tylko, że 40m2 domu a mieszkania to trochę co innego. Musisz mieć miejsce na kosiarki, sprzęty ogrodowe, rowery itp - czyli rzeczy które normalnie trzyma się w piwnicy i których nie potrzebujesz w bloku. Chyba, że postawisz dodatkowo jakiś domek narzędziowy.
Magiczne 35 m2 jest tylko dla domków letniskowych, budynków gospodarczych itp Jeśli budujesz budynek mieszkalny to musisz mieć zgłoszenie lub pozwolenie na budowę, kierownika, dziennik budowy i całą papierologię choćby dom miał mieć 10m2. Podobny temat do twojego:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...o-zamieszkania




> A tak z ciekawości - czym są ogrzewane całoroczne domki holenderskie? Da się w ogóle w tym mieszkać cały rok? Bo może to jest dla nas lepsze rozwiązanie...


Gazem z butli, jakby pokombinować, to sieciowy pewnie tez da się podłączyć. Ale taki domek to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie w naszym klimacie...

Co do ogrzewania takiego domku 40m2 - dobrze go docieplić (przy takich rozmiarach to nie będzie drogie) i grzać w okresach przejściowych klimą a przy dużych mrozach wspomagać się prądem. Ekogroszek (i każde inne paliwo stałe) kompletnie bez sensu w takim domu - kotłownia zabierze 1/5 powierzchni, nie znajdziesz pieca o tak małej mocy więc będziesz spalać dużo więcej węgla niż potrzeba i nadmiar ciepła wypuszczać kominem. O dokładaniu do pieca i syfie z tym związanym nie wspomnę. Zresztą, skoro dużo podróżujecie to jak wyrażasz sobie wyjazd zimą, kto będzie obsługiwał piec?

----------


## Niezapominajka8787

Jak sobie wyobrażam ogrzewanie? No właśnie nie wiem - dlatego szukam tutaj na forum odpowiedzi zanim w ogóle zacznę rozmowę z jakimś architektem czy firmą budowlaną  :wink: 

Obok mieszka nasza bliska rodzina, która w ogóle nigdzie nie wyjeżdża, więc na 100% znajdzie się osoba do obsługi pieca zimą w czasie naszych wyjazdów.

Ale oczywiście bardziej podoba mi się pomysł braku pieca i kotłowni.

*Elfir*: akurat w tym 42 m projekcie jest miejsce na kotłownię. 

Doskonale zdajemy sobie sprawę, że takiego małego domku (40-50 m) nie sprzedamy. Widzimy co się buduje wokół. Min. 150 m. Nie oceniamy tego - każdy ma inne potrzeby. W razie czego (problemy finansowe, itd.) - tylko zburzyć i sprzedać samą działkę. Jesteśmy tego świadomi.

A przy opcji:
"fotowoltaika + grzanie prądem lub pompa ciepła"
to na jakie koszty trzeba się nastawić - rocznie, jeśli chodzi o opłaty?

Na płaszczyźnie "praktycznej" wiemy, że gaz jest jakimś rozwiązaniem, ale emocjonalnie tego nie udźwigniemy. Tak jak wspominałam w pierwszym poście - tragedia zw. z wybuchem w bardzo bliskiej rodzinie...

----------


## kryzys

Owszem budują po 150m2 co najmniej oczywiście zawsze na kredyt do końca życia i prawie zaznaczam prawie co drugie małżeństwo się rozwodzi , może znaci takie co tego nie robią ale w swoim otoczeniu widzę to i śmiało twierdzę że nawet ponad połowa się rozwodzi , czy zatem budowanie domu 150,200,300,400 m2 ma sens ? tak jak ma się na koncie swoich 2 mln inaczej to zwykła Polska napinka ,  w bogatszej kilka razy od nas Dani budują ludzie domy po 60m2 i żyją a u nas się twierdzi że kosiarki nie ma gdzie wstawić , z czego to się bierze ?

----------


## Nurek_

> Obok mieszka nasza bliska rodzina, która w ogóle nigdzie nie wyjeżdża, więc na 100% znajdzie się osoba do obsługi pieca zimą w czasie naszych wyjazdów.
> Ale oczywiście bardziej podoba mi się pomysł braku pieca i kotłowni


Już widzę, jak będą tym zachwyceni. Ty byś była?




> *Elfir*: akurat w tym 42 m projekcie jest miejsce na kotłownię.


Raczej nie na paliwo stałe:



> Kocioł o mocy do 25 kW powinien być umieszczony w wydzielonym pomieszczeniu, możliwie centralnie w stosunku do ogrzewanych pomieszczeń. Kocioł o mocy do 10 kW można zainstalować w pomieszczeniu niebędącym pomieszczeniem mieszkalnym, którego kubatura jest nie mniejsza niż 30 m3 i jednocześnie wynosi co najmniej 4 m3 na 1 kW nominalnej mocy cieplnej kotła, jeśli jest zapewniony do niego dopływ powietrza w ilości co najmniej 10 m3/h na 1 kW nominalnej mocy cieplnej kotła.





> A przy opcji:
> "fotowoltaika + grzanie prądem lub pompa ciepła"
> to na jakie koszty trzeba się nastawić - rocznie, jeśli chodzi o opłaty?


Na szybkości wrzuciłem ten domek do ciepło właściwe http://cieplowlasciwie.pl/wynik/5qb2 - jest to tylko szacunek, ale nawet zakładając 50% rozbieżności wiesz jakiego rzędu kwot się spodziewać

----------


## jajmar

No kotłownie masz w projekcie ale składu opału już nie a to też potrzebne. Ogólnie nie patrzyłbym na paliwa stałe. Coś an prąd + fotowoltaika.  
Co do urazu po wybuchu czy to gaz ziemny wyleciał, czy butla bo to są ogromne różnice.

----------


## Bertha

Wypadek w sezonie grzewczym był chyba z jakimś starym urządzeniem gazowym?    We współczesnych rozwiązaniach trzeba się mocno postarać aby zrobic bum.   Miałem różne przygody z urządzeniami gazowymi, dawno temu zdązyłem nawet uciec przed tlenkiem węgla gdy w  uszach zagwizdało i wzrok się mącił.  Dobiegnięcie do okna (prawie 10m)  i otworzenie go, aby zachłysnąc się świeżym powietrzem to była wieczność, a dziś historyjka ku przestrodze.

----------


## Kaizen

> Czy nasze oszczędności 100 tys zł są kwotą, w której mamy szansę się zmieścić?


Nie ma szans.

Część kosztów masz niezależnie od wielkości domu - WLZ, studnia/przyłącze, geodeta, kostka, szambo/przyłączeni kanalizacji itp. kosztują tyle samo. Ten projekt jest droższy od mojego. Adaptacja też pewnie tańsza nie będzie. Formalności kosztują tyle samo.
Część nieznacznie się zmienia - czy łazienka ma 6, czy 12m2 to armaturę możesz mieć taką samą - a to gros kosztów. Tylko płytek trochę więcej. Podobnie kotłowania czy kuchnia.
Więc im mniejszy dom, tym drożej za m2 wychodzi, jak wszystko zsumujesz. Tak do zamieszkania to pewnie z 5 tys. zł/m2 przy tak małym domu trzeba liczyć.

Ogrzewanie - nic innego nie wyjdzie sensowniej, niż prąd - kable w wylewce + klima dla podrasowania EP + bojler elektryczny. Inwestycja w cenie samego kotła - a koszty ogrzewania w tak małym domu przy znaczącym udziale klimy wyjdą całkiem porównywalne.

----------


## martingg

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1525677640806956/ grupa rodziny miarodajnych na FB może znajdziesz tam kogoś kto buduje ten mały wariant  :wink:  moze sie nawet uda zobaczyć na żywo poszukaj.

----------


## Niezapominajka8787

Dziękuję za wszystkie wpisy  :smile: 

Uwielbiam jak ktoś próbuje mnie przekonać, że relacje w mojej rodzinie i wśród znajomych są inne niż myślę  :wink:  A tak serio: tak, jestem na 100% pewna, że mamy wokół siebie co najmniej 10 osób, które chętnie, bez żadnego marudzenia, przyjdą zrobić coś w/obok domu w czasie naszego wyjazdu, obojętnie czy będzie to lato, zima, wiosna czy jesień.

Dziękuję za namiary na grupę Fb  :smile: 

O gazie nie chcemy nawet słyszeć. Póki co nawet nie odwiedzamy nikogo, kto ma gaz w swoim mieszkaniu. Trauma na lata...

----------


## nurohedihu

> W tak małym domu sens ma tylko ogrzewanie elektryczne niecentralne. Z tym, że zgodnie z obecnymi przepisami pewnie niemożliwe oficjalnie (za słaby współczynnik energii odnawialnej) do zamontowania.


Gówno prawda, ogrzewanie centralne jak najbardziej, najlepiej dobudować osobno kotłownie i osobne wejście, piec na ekogroszek z podajnikiem i praktycznie żyjesz jak na ogrzewaniu gazowym. 

Koszt życia dużo tańszy niż w przypadku ogrzewania elektrycznego (co oczywiste) nawet w sezonie letnim warto ustawić piec na min. do ogrzewania wody pod prysznic.

----------


## pandzik

> Gówno prawda, ogrzewanie centralne jak najbardziej, najlepiej dobudować osobno kotłownie i osobne wejście, piec na ekogroszek z podajnikiem i praktycznie żyjesz jak na ogrzewaniu gazowym. 
> 
> Koszt życia dużo tańszy niż w przypadku ogrzewania elektrycznego (co oczywiste) nawet w sezonie letnim warto ustawić piec na min. do ogrzewania wody pod prysznic.


Ja bym do tego jeszcze z boczku pieca wspawał podajnik na butelki pet i żyjesz jak król. Latem to na samych butelkach wodę podgrzejesz.

----------


## nurohedihu

> Koszt życia tańszy ale te "najmniej 10 osób" z sąsiedztwa @Niezapominajka8787 odwrócą się od niej plecami za to że ich truje.
> Całe jej przekonanie o ludzkiej dobroci sąsiadów weźmie w łeb.


A prąd w gniazdku jak myślisz eko fanie - skąd się bierze ?

Przy eko-groszku z podajnikiem spalanie jest optymalne bo prawidłowo od góry się spala i nawet nie widać dymu z komina, znaczny procent tego dymu to opary wodne / dwutlenek węgla.

Wiem bo mam dwóch znajomych którzy od wielu lat sobie chwalą, sąsiedzi nigdy nie narzekali bo nie ma na co.

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> A prąd w gniazdku jak myślisz eko fanie - skąd się bierze ?
> 
> Przy eko-groszku z podajnikiem spalanie jest optymalne bo prawidłowo od góry się spala i nawet nie widać dymu z komina, znaczny procent tego dymu to opary wodne / dwutlenek węgla.
> 
> Wiem bo mam dwóch znajomych którzy od wielu lat sobie chwalą, sąsiedzi nigdy nie narzekali bo nie ma na co.


A popiół to z czego się wytwarza?

----------


## nurohedihu

> A popiół to z czego się wytwarza?


Jeżeli szukasz 100% czystej energii to niestety mam dla ciebie złą wiadomość - Zimna fuzja to fikcja. Ale kto wie, może kiedyś...

Dobrze spalone paliwo jakim jest eko-groszek przemienia się w energię cieplną czego odpadem jest popiół - raczej oczywiste, za to twój sarkazm nie do końca jest tak oczywisty.

PS. Popiół może być później wykorzystany jako jeden ze składników do tworzenia gównolitu którym się niektórzy zachwycają.

Ciekawostka: 



> Z powodu zbyt małych wartości współczynnika pęcznienia glin, wymaganego do właściwego przebiegu procesu termicznego ekspandowania keramzytu (zaliczanego do kruszyw lekkich), do jego produkcji stosuje się różne dodatki technologiczne. W. Pichór i J. Latosińska opisują w swojej pracy [7] wykorzystanie komunalnego osadu ściekowego do wytwarzania keramzytu. Osady ściekowe otrzymane jako produkt uboczny oczyszczania ścieków zawierają od 30 do 85% substancji organicznej w suchej masie i dzięki temu działają jako środek porotwórczy. Skutkuje to poprawą izolacyjności kruszywa, wpływa też korzystnie na obniżenie gęstości pozornej i zwiększenie porowatości całkowitej keramzytu.


Jak widać, nie wszystkie odpady są złe. Jeżeli ktoś ma wyobraźnie to zawsze znajdzie się zastosowanie.

Wracając do popiołu - jest on wykorzystywany między innymi w produkcji betonu i gipsu.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Przy eko-groszku z podajnikiem spalanie jest optymalne bo prawidłowo od góry się spala i nawet nie widać dymu z komina, znaczny procent tego dymu to opary wodne / dwutlenek węgla.


Powietrza też nie widać ... a jest w nim tlen, azot, dwutlenek węgla, wodór, para wodna. Przy spalaniu węgla na każdy kilogram powstaje kilogram CO2, do tego tlenki siarki SOx, tlenki azotu NOx, pyły, tlenek węgla i części lotne w postaci sadzy w kominie. Do tego wypad w postaci popiołu. Nie ma w tym nic czystego. Węgiel zostaw do spalania profesjonalistom ... w domu spalaj pelet, znacznie bardziej eko.

----------


## nurohedihu

Przepraszam - chyba pomyliłem forum muratora z jakimś innym typu "ocalić świat".

Najlepiej nie wychodź w ogóle z domu, nie pij wody i zdechnij bo wszystko jest trujące.

Życie.


Żegnam, bo szkoda mi więcej czasu na to forum, a szanuję swój czas.

----------


## Elfir

> Gówno prawda, ogrzewanie centralne jak najbardziej, najlepiej dobudować osobno kotłownie i osobne wejście, piec na ekogroszek z podajnikiem i praktycznie żyjesz jak na ogrzewaniu gazowym. 
> 
> Koszt życia dużo tańszy niż w przypadku ogrzewania elektrycznego (co oczywiste) nawet w sezonie letnim warto ustawić piec na min. do ogrzewania wody pod prysznic.


Kompletnie się nie zgodzę. Kotłownia osobno to kolejny budynek, który trzeba zbudować - koszty. Zakup pieca - koszty. Instalacja centralna - kolejne koszty. Przy skrajnie małym zapotrzebowaniu na energię nie ma pieca, który grzeje ekonomicznie, bo nie ma takiej modulacji - zawsze w okresie przejściowym większość wyprodukowanego ciepła pójdzie w komin. No i latem też palić żeby wodę podgrzać do mycia? 
Pomijam smrodzenie sobie pod nosem i  psucie zdrowia.

----------


## Kemotxb

> Przepraszam - chyba pomyliłem forum muratora z jakimś innym typu "ocalić świat".
> 
> Najlepiej nie wychodź w ogóle z domu, nie pij wody i zdechnij bo wszystko jest trujące.
> 
> Życie.
> 
> 
> Żegnam, bo szkoda mi więcej czasu na to forum, a szanuję swój czas.


Podpowiadasz forumowiczowi owszem jedno z najtańszych i najprostszych paliw ale nie znaczy, że to jest dobrze. To co tanie przeważnie jest drogie. Kotłownia na węgiel to czarna dziura w domu. Ci którzy to lubią to ich wybór, nikt tego nie broni, ale do domu 40 mkw, czy nawet 80 mkw to przerost formy nad treścią. Ilość energii uwalniana z węgla podczas spalania jest marnowana na spaliny. Serio wolałbym kocioł na gaz i wymieniać tą butle raz w tygodniu niż sypać węgiel, nie mówiąc o jego składowaniu i transporcie.

----------


## kryzys

Halo o domku miało być  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Powietrza też nie widać ...


To co nadaje niebu błękitny kolor?

----------


## Kemotxb

> To co nadaje niebu błękitny kolor?


Prawdę mówiąc to niebo jest w odcieniu fioletu, to ludzkie oko niedoskonałe w tym aspekcie widzi je jako błękit. Kolor niebu nadaje złożone światło słoneczne, ileś miliardów lat temu słońce miało inną emisją światła i niebo (o ile ktoś je widział) miało kolor zieleni/żółcieni. Tak więc kolor nieba to nie zasługa atmosfery.

----------


## Kaizen

> Prawdę mówiąc to niebo jest w odcieniu fioletu, to ludzkie oko niedoskonałe w tym aspekcie widzi je jako błękit. Kolor niebu nadaje złożone światło słoneczne, ileś miliardów lat temu słońce miało inną emisją światła i niebo (o ile ktoś je widział) miało kolor zieleni/żółcieni. Tak więc kolor nieba to nie zasługa atmosfery.


Aparaty też rejestrują błękit - więc czemu to niby oko kłamie?
Skoro to kwestia światła słonecznego (a nie atmosfery) to czemu na księżycu niebo nie jest błękitne?

----------


## Kemotxb

> Aparaty też rejestrują błękit - więc czemu to niby oko kłamie?
> Skoro to kwestia światła słonecznego (a nie atmosfery) to czemu na księżycu niebo nie jest błękitne?


Wiesz za księżyc się nie wypowiem bo nigdy tam nie byłem  :big tongue: . Aparaty foto są tak zrobione żeby niebo na zdjęciu było niebieskie/błękitne bo klient chce mieć na zdjęciu z aparatu takie niebo a nie fioletowe. Większość ludzi uznałaby fioletowe niebo za nienaturalne i oddałaby aparat do naprawy. U mnie na przykład w nocy niebo robi się ciemne  :big tongue:  ... bo światła słonecznego nie ma

----------


## ersste

jak jest dzialka prad woda  to juz wiele , zgłoszenie i lekkia płyta fundamentowa na palach betonowych  nieki koszt i na takiej płycie mozna postawic domek 35 m 2 stan surowy zamkniety np typu stodoła za 32 tyś .oczywiscie szkieletowy  z osb

----------


## Beehome

Koszt budowy domu zależy od technologi, szukania rozwiązań i wkładu własnej pracy. 
Sam wiem jak spore są rozbieżności w cenach.
Na duperelach potrafi być różnica na poziomie nawet 100%.
Sporo rzeczy szukałem na OLX-ie i innych ogłoszeniach. 
Jeśli ktoś jest manualny, ma trochę czasu i chęci to naprawdę może sporo zaoszczędzić na budowie. 
Czasami nawet mam odczucie że zrobić coś lepiej. 
Z najciekawszych różnicy w ofertach miałem w wykonaniu ocieplenia i cegły elewacyjnej. 
Różnica w wycenach była olbrzymia. 
Skończyło się tak że nabyłem kilka narzędzi i w ramach relaksu zrobiłem elewacje sam.

----------


## flufy

A co jeśli projekt takiego domu do 35 m kw przewiduje np. ogrzewanie kotłem na gaz i wentylację mechaniczną? Czy można z tego zrezygnować zastąpić np. kominkiem lub dać panele pv na dach i klimatyzator z pompą ciepła lub maty grzewcze w podłogę? Co z odbiorem? Czy musi być projekt domu oddany do "przeprojektowania" przez architekta? Czy da się w ogóle coś takiego zrobić czy będzie to nielegalne? Jak to obejść? Pytam, bo sam myślę o takim domu 35-45 mkw ale nie podoba mi się idea ogrzewania źródłem które wydziela jakiekolwiek spaliny i wymaga przyłącza gazu...

----------


## Bertha

Powiem cynicznie:  Każde źródło ciepła/enegii  gdzieś dymi.  U obojętnych - z komina kotłowni domowej. U nieco uważniejszych, z segregacja - dymi tylko w nocy.  U zwracających uwagę - w elektrowni za horyzontem.  U maniaków ekologicznych - niby nie dymi, bo FV lub wiatraki.  Lecz aby wytworzyć krzem na ogniwa, stal na konstrukcję i miedź na przewody lub epoksyd i włókno szklane na wiatrak, stal & beton na wieżę (pomijam projektowanie i logistykę, montaż), gdzie trzeba było tęgo nadymić.  Hasło pomocnicze to modne słowa - ślad węglowy.  Hipokryzja jak auta elektryczne.  Reklama  =  wykreowanie potrzeb a potem lud żąda! Więc produkujemy i kasujemy za nowość. Tak było, jest i będzie.  Nie łudźcie się że coś się zmieni.  Dokładnie tą metodą lobby naftowe w USA wykończyło elektryczną komunikację miejską czyli tramwaje.  W PRL dokonano tego samego. Pod hasłami postępu stare tramwaje elektryczne w latach 60' zastąpiono pojazdami Autosan. To samo chociaż pół wieku później. Jestem stary piernik, tymi Autosanami jeździłem jako pasażer.   Nihil novi sub Sole.

----------

